# Davis Industries P-32



## Rounder1106

Whats the verdict on these pieces of crap? I have one that I am afraid to fire at the range due to all the horror stories I have read on them. I know it is very cheaply made, but do I have to worry about it blowing up in my hand while shooting it? Any advice would be great. I carry Glock 23 for CCW and Mossberg 500 pistol grip for HD, so its not like I really need the Davis for protection.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Probably won't blow up.
Probably won't hit what you're aiming at, either.


----------



## TheReaper

It's junk.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Well if ya don't need it you might think about getting out from under it. They are not known for their reliability. Especially with your unwillingness to fire it. A gun you wont use for whatever reason is a liability. You have to be able to trust a firearm. Otherwise it's a paperweight.


----------



## TOF

Hi im TOF's grandson and I know from experience that my Dad's P-32 will stove pipe every other round unless fired rapidly then it only stove pipes the third round it also would not hit a paper plate at about 10 ft so even as a backup i wouldnt want it 

he has 2 mags for it and when we went to fire the gun the first one wouldn't chamber a round at all i dont know if this was a problem with the gun or the mag but when we tried the second one it worked but not very good

like someone else said it probably won't blow up in your hand but you probably won't hit anything either besides the .32 is just big enough to piss off that annoying squirel from next door 

if it where me i would throw away the mags and just use it as a little decrotive thing on my computer desk 

but that is just my opinion


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Hya TOF's grandson,

THat's a pretty good use of one if I ever hear it.:anim_lol:


----------



## tekhead1219

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Probably won't blow up.
> Probably won't hit what you're aiming at, either.


:smt023:anim_lol: Good answer Steve!!


----------



## Sumrallw

Just requalified for CHL using 5 year old Davis .32 which I had never fired. Previously qualified using .380. The .32 was so accurate with the 50 rounds fired that those firing next to me asked what firearm I was using. Told them this was my first time firing it. Regardless of negative comments here, it has replaced my .380 as my primary weapon.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Sumrallw said:


> Just requalified for CHL *using 5 year old Davis* .32 which I had never fired.....


then you have done the impossible.... the company has been out of business since 1998, so the newest gun you could possibly own would be 14 years old.

awesome first post on a 3 1/2 year old thread.... welcome to the forum


----------



## tigerforlife

*Didn't blow up*



TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> then you have done the impossible.... the company has been out of business since 1998, so the newest gun you could possibly own would be 14 years old.
> 
> awesome first post on a 3 1/2 year old thread.... welcome to the forum


I have a Davis Industries P.32 acp that I got in 1988.It has only been fired once.Than was put away in a gun safe until 2 weeks ago.The slide retracted fine.The magazine functioned fine.I fed it 71 grain FMJ.It fired to point of aim and functioned fine and it didn't blow up.I let my brother borrow it for a few weeks as he had a death threat from a jealous boyfriend who got in his face.I think if shot point blank into a perps face it would stop them right there in their tracks.I personally only use 9mm and .45 auto pistols.


----------



## paratrooper

Is Davis still made in the USA? 

I'm sure that at one time, they were.


----------



## Don357

Davis, Lorcin, Jennings, Bryco, Cobra. The guns are the same, but the names have been changed to protect from reprocussions. There are some "newer" models, that are better than the older ones. I had a Cobra .38spl derringer that wasn't bad at all. They even tried copying Taurus with their .45acp Patriot and Kel-Tec with their 9mm Patriot.


----------

